# netting



## wlgblg (Sep 23, 2017)

so i have some black netting with 3/4 in. square holes and it seems the birds hang on it and still get the grapes striped clean. so my question is would a green netting aid in hiding the grapes from birds. any other ideas would be helpful


----------



## Sage (Sep 23, 2017)

12 Guage with #8 shot.

I actually have 5 owl decoys. 2 flying, 2 stationary, one stationary with a solar powered moving head. So far so good. I move them around every 3 days.


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 23, 2017)

Prop the net out to create distance from fruit may help.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 23, 2017)

I use similar black netting and hang shiny items off of it, CD's, aluminum foil pieces. Works like a charm.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have some green netting with smaller grid, about 1cm, and some larger black stuff thats like 3/4".
I use the green on top (our grapes grow up over trellis/arbour above our patio), and black on the bottom. I try to keep the netting raised up above the grapes a bit so they can't reach through. They get some, but not many. Wasps are more of a problem for me. Next year will be poisoning them.


----------



## BigH (Sep 24, 2017)

wlgblg said:


> so my question is would a green netting aid in hiding the grapes from birds. any other ideas would be helpful



I read somewhere this year that black is preferred because they can't see the net. Not sure I buy that. 

I had really good luck this year using a green net with square openings less than 1/2" in size, combined with long strips of shiny scare tape tied to the top of the net every 10 feet or so. The birds just didn't seem to hang around long enough to penetrate the net. 

Netting: http://shop.birdnettingdepot.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=101&Category_Code=BNSM

scare tape: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFMH02A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I really like the net that I purchased, but there were a couple downers. Getting berry samples was a bit of a pain because most berries won't fit through the net. I also wish it was a bit wider than 13 feet. I had to stitch some together to cover my GDC trellises, and that was a pain. Lastly, I had a few spots where it ripped from coons trying to climb it. 

I will add this : regardless of color, do not buy a net that you need to stretch out to its full size. I had one spot where I had to finish the row with black hexagonal 3/4" netting that had to be stretched to its full size. Fought with it for hours getting it on, and it wrapped the trellis so tight that it made it easy for coons and birds to get at the berries. 

H


----------



## jgmillr1 (Sep 25, 2017)

wlgblg said:


> so i have some black netting with 3/4 in. square holes and it seems the birds hang on it and still get the grapes striped clean. so my question is would a green netting aid in hiding the grapes from birds. any other ideas would be helpful



The birds still land on my green netting and eat what they can reach. I'm planning to put in some PVC stand-offs next year so the net is held away from the vines.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 25, 2017)

Pellet gun does wonders and on the plus side it's a lot of fun for the whole family.


----------

